# Pressure Tester Ordered



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

On the way to me.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice , I've had one a few years now , not always using it but useful when you do :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

andyclient said:


> Nice , I've had one a few years now , not always using it but useful when you do :thumbsup:


 Any tips?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

PC-Magician said:


> Any tips?


 I did find the instructions to be a bit vague, and the first time I tried it ( as per instructions) water entered the watch After viewing a tutorial on YouTube I was fine. Basically pump up to pressure with watch suspended out of the water, then leave to equalise for approx 1 minute to 1 bar. Then submerse watch and slowly release the pressure. If there is a leak a small stream of bubbles will stream from the watch at leak site , as pressure in watch is higher therefore preventing water ingress but showing a leak Hopefully you're instructions will be clearer than mine were and hopefully mine made some sort of sense ?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

andyclient said:


> I did find the instructions to be a bit vague, and the first time I tried it ( as per instructions) water entered the watch After viewing a tutorial on YouTube I was fine. Basically pump up to pressure with watch suspended out of the water, then leave to equalise for approx 1 minute to 1 bar. Then submerse watch and slowly release the pressure. If there is a leak a small stream of bubbles will stream from the watch at leak site , as pressure in watch is higher therefore preventing water ingress but showing a leak Hopefully you're instructions will be clearer than mine were and hopefully mine made some sort of sense ?


 Thanks, Andy as always your a good guy to talk to.


----------

